# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Aσπροκίτρινη πύρουλα

## οδυσσέας

μια καινουργια μεταλλαξη πυρουλας.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πανεμορφη μεταλλαξη...καμια σχεση με το πως τις εχει γεννησει η μητερα φυση!
Παντως θα πρεπει να ειναι πανακριβη και πληρως δυσευρετη!  :Happy:

----------


## οδυσσέας

λογο σπανιοτητας και λογο ομορφιας μια τιμη που εμαθα για αυτη την μεταλλαξη ειναι 5000ευρω (δεν εχω κανει λαθος μηδενικο,καλα διαβασαται)...

----------


## οδυσσέας

αμα εχεις 5000ευρω μπορει να βρεις...τωρα κατα ποσο αξιζει καποιος να δωσει τοσα λεφτα ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## PAIANAS

Αν ζήσει το πουλί και αναπαραχθεί, είναι μικρό το κόστος κτήσης του .

----------


## BugsBunny

Πολύ ωραίο. . .

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφο

----------

